# Slideshow speed



## PaulHigg (May 17, 2005)

Hi ya'll, is there any way to adjust (slow down) the speed of the slideshow in Preview, Spotlight, and Finder? I have searched this entire site, exhausted every help file on my Mac and I can't come up with an answer. Any help will be very much appreciated.

iMac 1GHz PowerPC G4
Flat panel
OS Tiger 10.4.1
512 MB DDR SDRAM
GeForce4 MX
VRAM 32 MB


----------



## fryke (May 17, 2005)

Nope. That slideshow is a very simple feature. If you want a better slideshow, you have to use a different program - such as iPhoto if you happen to have that.


----------

